# 8 week old Akita puppy



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Here he is at 8 weeks,for those that have followed his progress.Hes 14 weeks now and has just started his ringcraft#


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

How do you ever get anything done? I'd just want to spend all day cuddling him :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Jo


----------



## kellie.e (May 25, 2009)

he is so cute!!!
i have an akita called inca she is 2 years old we adopted her last october from friends of akita's so never seen her as a puppy wish i had your's is so cute but as lovely and friendly as they are ber prepared for a life time of hoovering although they are supposed to drop there hair twice a year don't be fooled it will come out constantly by the handfull

ours was found abandoned on the motor way very skinny and from what they can tell she has had a litter at very young age she was shipped over to come live with us where she is now a big fat teddy bear


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

cathspythons said:


> Here he is at 8 weeks,for those that have followed his progress.Hes 14 weeks now and has just started his ringcraft#


 
that is just the cutest puppy i have ever seen just a ball of fluff :flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

oh dear........ that is just amazingly cute,look at the size of his paws:gasp::flrt:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Hes lovely, I want one of those when we get our own house. So jealous:flrt:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Whos he out of? Are you definatly showing him or is he just learning his manners? Take it the poor guys teething since his ears are down.. but he is really pretty


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Hes like a little bear... very cute


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

What an adorable little fella


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

kellie.e said:


> he is so cute!!!
> i have an akita called inca she is 2 years old we adopted her last october from friends of akita's so never seen her as a puppy wish i had your's is so cute but as lovely and friendly as they are ber prepared for a life time of hoovering although they are supposed to drop there hair twice a year don't be fooled it will come out constantly by the handfull
> 
> 
> ours was found abandoned on the motor way very skinny and from what they can tell she has had a litter at very young age she was shipped over to come live with us where she is now a big fat teddy bear


shes a credit to you. shes adorable. it makes me sick when you hear stories like that. thank god shes got a good home now. shes a lovely looking dog.:2thumb:




cbreakenridge said:


> Whos he out of? Are you definatly showing him or is he just learning his manners? Take it the poor guys teething since his ears are down.. but he is really pretty


hes from the redwitch and anshee lines. his grandad is dollar champion redwich heaven can wait. of course we are showing him! he wouldnt be going to ringcraft to learn just how to sit lmao! as for his ears, they are down because he is only 8 weeks old in that pic. his ears didnt prick until he was 9 1/2 weeks. heres a new pic at 15 weeks. as you can see hes going in the right direction. we shown pics to the breeder and shes gutted she didnt keep him:2thumb:











here he is, chilling after his dinner. he sleeps like a bear!! lmao!


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

*.*

Nice angulation. And good lines.. Heaven can wait is a stunning akita.. and his DNA obviously shows it! Alot of people do take their pups to ringcraft just to socialize. I dont see why you should want to show your dog to take it to ringcraft, but anywho. :whistling2: Hes lovely anyway.. You should have fun in the ring with him. Probably see you in the ring with him this year, if i happen to pass the Akita ring.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

And since I have spoken to alot of Akita breeders, they have told me that their ears go down and dont crop up sometimes through teething. Sorry for the confusion:2thumb:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

cbreakenridge said:


> Nice angulation. And good lines.. Heaven can wait is a stunning akita.. and his DNA obviously shows it! Alot of people do take their pups to ringcraft just to socialize. I dont see why you should want to show your dog to take it to ringcraft, but anywho. :whistling2: Hes lovely anyway.. You should have fun in the ring with him. Probably see you in the ring with him this year, if i happen to pass the Akita ring.


Cheers


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

He's amazing :notworthy:


----------



## pwincess_nicole (Apr 25, 2009)

theyre all so adorable lol x


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Jo81 said:


> He's amazing :notworthy:


hi jo. its lefty. glad you like him. hows lenny doing?? the last pics i seen he wass looking brilliant!!:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

cathspythons said:


> hi jo. its lefty. glad you like him. hows lenny doing?? the last pics i seen he wass looking brilliant!!:2thumb:: victory:


Wish I'd of demanded to see him now lol. Lenny is great! He moved into larger accommodation tonight, he's loving it. Measured him last night, just over 6ft!!


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

check out the post "Kaos and Karma". we just bought a bitch to go with him:2thumb: she a right stunner!!:no1: got an amazing pedigree and should do us proud in the ring [fingers crossed]:2thumb:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> How do you ever get anything done? I'd just want to spend all day cuddling him :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Lmao Lefty says hes a snuggle blanket with teeth!!!


----------

